# Michaels has some of its Halloween on sale this week



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Great......... thanks


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, already!? I gotta' get over there!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a really nice Halloween arrangement at 40 percent off this week. You can see a picture on it on the how did you decorate inside thread.


----------

